# Ennoblement Q



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

RRD Ruger T307 is ennobled.... how come it doesn't say so on my goats papers? I have at least two does with Ruger on there and neither one says he's ennobled. Is it just ABGA error?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Did the enoblement come after your doe's reg papers issued?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well that was my first thought. But one of the two does is a doeling that I just registered a couple weeks ago. Ruger was ennobled a long time ago I thought...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Check the online info. Run your does reg numbers and see if it shows up there. If not, I would call and check.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I did... it doesn't say he's ennobled on online or paper. It's not a huge deal to me and I know ABGA is swamped right now. I was just curious as to if anyone may know why.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmmm, I wonder if that kind of thing is just slow to update.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea maybe. ?? There are a whole bunch of other ennoblements on their papers... just not him! ?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I went to the ABGA website and checked their registration and it says that he is Ennobled and has been since 2007. It should say he's ennobled on their papers.
Is this the same one? I copied it from their website so the words are huge *RRD RUGER T307 **ENNOBLED** 12/2007 (10269132)*


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

From what i read in the ABGA handbook it says "To obtain the distinguished title of "Ennobled" a fullblood or purebred Boer Goat must meet or exceed the following criteria. A Boer goat must pass visual inspection and earn a total of eighty (80) points, with no less than thirty (30) of these total points having been earned by combining points from at least three (3) of his/her progeny (sons/daughters) and the progeny must passed visual inspection. Non-inspected Boer goats can achieve Ennobled status through their progeny, when at least three (3) of their progeny have earned a combined total of one hundred (100) points and have passed visual inspection as certified by the ABGA Secretary. These points may be earned through the show ring or through performance tests. ABGA will be announcing more ennobled goats in the near future. There are several bucks/does that have met most of the criteria to be placed in the Ennobled Herdbook, however, their progeny have not been visual inspected.". I don't know if that helps?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... I JUST checked online yesterday morning and it had his name there, but he was not showing ennobled. Now it says he's ennobled online. Still not on her papers though... ?? She was just born in July... 

Yea thanks gunsmith. I know how a Boer gets ennobled. In fact my buck is 1 point away from ennoblement!  I was just confused as to why it wasn't saying Ruger is ennobled, when I know he is.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm surprised the breeders/owners haven't noticed that it wasn't showing up


----------

